# Hilarious Videos



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Submitted for your approval, two hilarious Halloween-realted videos that are on my favorites playlist. The cool thing about these is that the girl who made them does one of the greatest yard haunts you'd ever want to see. 

YouTube- Lady Gaga - Poker Face - Parody ("Outer Space")

YouTube- Taylor Swift - Parody - You Belong With Me ("Just A Zombie")


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that was to funny. love lady gaga. have got to show these to my grandson.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Thought I'd bump this.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I came across her haunt video last year. One of best yard haunts I've ever seen


----------



## grimly (May 2, 2011)

YouTube - ‪The Annoying Orange 2: Plumpkin‬‏


----------



## NIL8r (Sep 22, 2009)

It could happen... BE CAREFUL OUT THERE!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

grimly, nil8, thanks for posting those. to funny


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Easily one of my favorite songs to pull out for Halloween - makes people shriek with laughter every time.


----------

